# IE z-index Problem bei include



## gruebel-gruebel (10. Oktober 2008)

Hallöle,

ich bekomm folgendes nicht hin habe auch im Internet nichts gefunden was das Problem beheben könnte .

Es hat alles funktioniert BIS ich 2 Dateien includet habe.
Ich habe zwei aufklappbar Menüs auf meiner Seite. 
1 tes Menü in einer CSS DAtei funktioniert bestens.
2 tes Menü in der index DAtei in der jetzt 2 Dateien includet werden. 
Firefox kein Problem nur beim IE fließt das geöffnete Menü unter das Angebot. es soll aber darüber laufen.
Meine Frage ist erst mal muss etwas beachtet werden beim IE wenn ich etwas includen will.
 MFG

grübel-grübel


----------



## SnEaKy (10. Oktober 2008)

Das hat weniger was mit deinem [PHPF]inlcude[/PHPF] zu tun, eher mit dem CSS. Wahrscheinlich musst du für den IE ein anderes CSS benutzen, als du es für FF nutzt.http://www.css4you.de/wsboxmodell/index.html


----------



## gruebel-gruebel (10. Oktober 2008)

danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Wie schon geschrieben hat es funktioniert habe es ohne include probiert und es hat funktioniert nur beim includen funktioniert es nicht.
Ich habe auch nicht verändert.

mfg gg


----------



## Sven Mintel (10. Oktober 2008)

Wie SnEaKy schon erwähnt hat, hat das rein garnichts mit PHP oder include() zu tun.

Die Browser verarbeiten das, was ihnen der Server sendet(Browser->Quelltext), und dabei ist für sie für sie nicht von Bedeutung, wer diese Daten wie erstellt hat.


----------



## Maik (10. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

ein Link zu der Seite wäre an dieser Stelle ganz hilfreich, um der Ursache auf den Grund gehen zu können.

mfg Maik


----------



## gruebel-gruebel (10. Oktober 2008)

Hier ist die Seite:

http://www.stamps24.eu/index.php

Gehe bitte im Menü auf >> EUROPA >> Deutschland >> Berlin  << klick.

jetzt erscheint ein neues Menü oben auf der Seite .
Wenn du jetzt mit der Maus darüber fährst wird es geöffnet und legt sich das Menü über die Artikel im Firefox im IE läuft es untendrunter .

MFG 

gg


----------



## Maik (10. Oktober 2008)

Wie wenn ich es nicht geahnt hätte: 


			
				http://www.stamps24.eu/index.php?id=218&wert=1804 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> <div style="z-index:200" class="menuw"> <ul  style="z-index:200" class="menuw">
> ```


Eine z-index-Deklaration  funktioniert nur in Verbindung mit der position-Eigenschaft (relative oder absolute), ohne diese Eigenschaft ist eine Schichtpositionierung technisch überhaupt nicht möglich.

Außerdem empfehle ich dir, dich mit der validen Include-Technik näher zu beschäftigen, denn hierbei wird in das Hauptdokument kein weiteres HTML-Grundgerüst geladen, sondern nur das, was sich in dessen Dokumentkörper, also zwischen *<body> ... </body>* befindet.

Desweiteren solltest du unbedingt den w3c-Validator konsultieren, denn "*982 Errors, 603 warning(s)*"  in einer einzigen Seite brechen sämtliche Negativrekorde, die mir bislang in den vergangenen fünf Jahren hier im Forum untergekommen sind. 

Siehe das Resultat der Validation: http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=h...(detect+automatically)&doctype=Inline&group=0

Scheinbar lebst und arbeitest du ganz nach dem Motto: "Doppelt gemoppelt hält besser", oder wozu soll dieser Code-Snippet gut sein?


```
<!--[if lte IE 6]>
                        <link rel="stylesheet" href="menu_ie.css" type="text/css" />
                        <link rel="stylesheet" href="angebot_ie.css" type="text/css" />
                        <link rel="stylesheet" href="werbung_ie.css" type="text/css" />
                        <link rel="stylesheet" href="warenkorb_ie.css" type="text/css">
                        <![endif]-->

                        <!--[if lte IE 7]>
                        <link rel="stylesheet" href="menu_ie.css" type="text/css" />
                        <link rel="stylesheet" href="angebot_ie.css" type="text/css"  />
                        <link rel="stylesheet" href="werbung_ie.css" type="text/css" />
                        <link rel="stylesheet" href="warenkorb_ie.css" type="text/css">
                        <![endif]-->
```
Wenn du den IE7 eh mit ins Boot nimmst, kannst du den ersten Conditional Comment getrost vollständig entfernen, da der angewandte Operator *lte* (less-than or equal = kleiner oder gleich) im zweiten "CC" den IE7 und all seine Vorgängerversionen mit einbezieht.

Es gibt viel zu tun, lassen wir's liegen 

mfg Maik


----------



## gruebel-gruebel (10. Oktober 2008)

```
<div style="z-index:200" class="menuw"> <ul  style="z-index:200" class="menuw">
```
habe ich geändert da hatte ich nur etwas getestet.
 auf der Seite wird jetzt das ganze Menü für oben angezeigt nur leider etwas verschoben.
Nur es läuft untendrunter.

FRAGE: Was ist hier Falsch?

#  Error  Line 10, Column 84: end tag for "link" omitted, but OMITTAG NO was specified.

…href="warenkorb.css" type="text/css">

You may have neglected to close an element, or perhaps you meant to "self-close" an element, that is, ending it with "/>" instead of ">".

MFG gg


----------



## Maik (10. Oktober 2008)

gruebel-gruebel hat gesagt.:


> FRAGE: Was ist hier Falsch?
> 
> #  Error  Line 10, Column 84: end tag for "link" omitted, but OMITTAG NO was specified.
> 
> ...


Deiner Frage entnehme ich, dass du zum einen nicht mit der XHTML-Syntax vertraut, und zum anderen der englischen Sprache nicht mächtig bist, denn der Fehler wird im letzten Satz kommentiert, also gibt's eine deutschsprachige Lektüre zum Thema "Unterschiede zwischen HTML und XHTML": SELFHTML: HTML/XHTML / XHTML und HTML / Unterschiede zwischen XHTML und HTML / Unterschied: Leere Elemente.

Wenn du dir im Quellcode zum Vergleich einfach mal die Zeilen 9 und 11 näher anschaust, die vom Validator nicht bemängelt werden, solltest du eigentlich von selbst drauf kommen, wo in Zeile 10 der Fehler steckt.

mfg Maik


----------



## gruebel-gruebel (10. Oktober 2008)

ich hab mir das zwar durchgelesen leider gibt es den Validation nicht in Deutsch.

Dazu hätte ich noch ne Frage ich hab das soverstanden dass ich das "=" in ";" ändern soll

#  Warning  Line 522, Column 78: reference not terminated by REFC delimiter.

…="/index.php?id=218&wert=1804&jahrzehnt=197&jahr=1976&zs=2">1976</A></li><li>


If you meant to include an entity that starts with "&", then you should terminate it with ";". Another reason for this error message is that you inadvertently created an entity by failing to escape an "&" character just before this text.

MFG 
gg


----------



## Maik (10. Oktober 2008)

gruebel-gruebel hat gesagt.:


> ich hab mir das zwar durchgelesen leider gibt es den Validation nicht in Deutsch.


Irrtum -> http://www.validome.org/lang/ge

mfg Maik


----------



## gruebel-gruebel (10. Oktober 2008)

Habe es jetzt in dem Deutschen Validator versucht, und da kam dies:

Der Validator war nicht in der Lage eine gültige Zeichenkodierung zu extrahieren. Ohne Angabe einer Zeichenkodierung ist es aber unmöglich das Dokument zu validieren. Es wurde in folgenden Quellen nach Kodierungsinformationen gesucht:

Kannst du mir sagen welche Zeichenkodierung ich nehmen sol.

MFG

gg


----------



## Maik (10. Oktober 2008)

Kennst du dich eigentlich in einem der vier angewandten Sprachfelder (PHP,HTML,CSS,JS) nur einen einzigen Meter aus, um auf solche Meldungen mit den entsprechenden Gegenmaßnahmen reagieren zu können?

Scheinbar nicht. 

Von daher kann ich dir nur empfehlen, dich in die Materie einzulesen und dir ein Mindestmaß an Grundwissen anzueignen, ggfs. auch Kurse zu besuchen, in denen dir die wesentlichen Inhalte vermittelt werden, denn es ist nicht die Aufgabe eines  Forums, deinen mangelhaften Kenntnisstand auszugleichen.

mfg Maik


----------



## gruebel-gruebel (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich hatte doch eine Frage anständig gestellt.

Was habe ich erhalten Beleidigungen und Vorwürfe, 
aber keine gescheite Antwort auf meine Frage. 

Wahrscheinlich kannst du nur dumme Sprüche kloppen.


----------



## Maik (10. Oktober 2008)

Es liegt mir absolut fern, dich in irgendeiner Form zu beleidigen, mit Vorwürfen zu bombadieren, oder hier einfach "nur" dumme Sprüche vom Stapel laufen zu lassen.

Ich spreche hier lediglich das aus, was ich in den vergangenen fünf Stunden an Eindrücken gesammelt habe, und wenn du Kritik nicht verträgst, bzw. sie nicht im positiven Sinne für dich zu nutzen weißt, so ist das einzig und allein dein Problem.

Meine Meinung oder Sicht der Dinge werde ich weiterhin äußern, wenn ich mich dazu veranlasst fühle, ob dir das nun passt, oder nicht.

mfg Maik


----------



## Sven Mintel (11. Oktober 2008)

@gruebel-gruebel:
Es mag für dich beleidigend sein, wenn man dich auf Fehler hinweist, was Maik getan hat, war jedoch eher ein Hinweis darauf, dass du deine Kenntnisse in den jeweiligen Fachgebieten ausbauen solltest.

Wenn du ein Dokument erstellst, steht es dir frei, dies nach deinem Gutdünken zu tun.
Wenn du es jedoch validieren willst, solltest du wissen, welchen Regeln es folgt...denn an diese musst du dich dann halten.

Folgender Hinweis bspw.

```
If you meant to include an entity that starts with "&", then you should terminate it with ";". Another reason for this error message is that you inadvertently created an entity by failing to escape an "&" character just before this text.
```
...besagt, dass dem Zeichen & immer letztendlich ein Semikolon folgen muss.

Das Ampersand *&* dient in HTML-Dokumenten dazu, eine Zeichenreferenz einzuleiten, welche Folgendermassen aussieht.

```
&[Zeichencode];
```
Wenn du also z.B. in dem Dokument das & wirklich als & benötigst, musst du es so schreiben:

```
&amp;
```

Dies nur mal als Beispiel.

Der Regeln gibt es garnicht so viele, eigne sie dir an, dann wirst du schnell merken, dass sie garnicht so kompliziert sind und wirst in Zukunft überhaupt keine Fehler mehr im Validator gemeldet bekommen, weil du es gleich korrekt notierst


----------



## gruebel-gruebel (11. Oktober 2008)

moin Sven Mintel,

Nett das du geantwortet hast.
Es kann aber nicht sein dass auf Fragen nur mit Belernungen geantwortet wird. Und ich werde auch zu gegebener Zeit meine Seiten auf  Richtigkeit überprüfen, nur möchte ich auch Probleme lösen die eher Fachleute wie Ihr lösen könnt da Ihr doch mehr mit der Materie vertraut seit. Und ob ich mich mehr auskenne über einen Meter hinaus ist doch nicht relevant.

Natürlich habe ich nicht die Ahnung wie ein Maik. Es ist gut das es so Leute wie euch die man Fragen kann. Nur sollte es teilweise im Rahmen bleiben was er sagt. Auch mal Fragen beantworten auch wenn es beim Validieren Fehler gibt. Es sind immer die gleichen die auch bei euch drin  sind. Nicht ich habe mit dem Validieren angefangen sondern Maik.

Result: 115 Errors, 2 warning(s) Address:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/html/325602-ie-z-index-problem-bei-include.html

Seite von euch ich mecker da nicht  selbst ebay und andere selbst die Post hat fast 100 errors.

Trotzdem ein schönes Wochenende
Auch an Maik


----------



## Sven Mintel (11. Oktober 2008)

Ja, bloss haben wir keine Probleme mit der Anzeige, und wenn wir diese mal haben, schauen wir mit als Erstes nach Fehlern im Validator....daher auch Maiks Hinweis auf Selbigen.


----------



## gruebel-gruebel (11. Oktober 2008)

ich habe keine Probleme beim Firefox nur immer mal beim IE. 
Desweiteren habe ich meiner Meinung nach das Problem gelöst. Nur ob es richtig ist keine Ahnung.
Habe in der css Datei für die Angebote statt z-index:1; z-index:-1; geschrieben.

nfg 
gg


----------



## Maik (11. Oktober 2008)

Moin gruebel-gruebel,

sollten meine gestrigen  "überspitzten Formulierungen" dir vor den Kopf gestossen haben, so möchte ich mich bei dir in aller Form dafür entschuldigen, denn das war nicht meine Intension.

Vielmehr sollten sie dich dazu ermutigen, dich etwas intensiver mit der  Materie auseinanderzusetzen, um dir ein gewisses Maß an Grundkenntnissen anzueignen, damit du u.a. weißt, welche Zeichenkodierung im "WWW" Anwendung findet - i.d.R. ist es "UTF-8" (siehe http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/UTF-8), oder welche Unterschiede in der Syntax zwischen HTML und XHTML bestehen, Stichwort: "Die Fehlermeldung in Zeile 10".

Der Validator-Check ist mir nur deshalb in den Sinn gekommen, nachdem ich den Quellcode der Seite überflogen hatte, und mir darin gleich als erstes die falsch angewendete Include-Technik ins Auge gestochen ist.

Naja, mein Versuch, dich "anzuspornen" ist dann wohl gründlich in die Hosen gegangen.

Sorry!

mfg Maik


----------



## gruebel-gruebel (11. Oktober 2008)

moin Maik,

ich war auch nicht gerade höflich. Aber belassen wir es dabei.

Natürlich schaue ich nach, wenn ich solche Tipps erhalte. Nur Kurse werde ich keine besuchen. Bis auf einpaar kleinigkeiten habe ich meine website selbergeschrieben.
Sie funktioniert einschließlich Warenkorb, Kundendaten, emails, und die DAtenbank. Nur dir zu sagen das es doch über 1 meter hinausgeht. Um jetzt noch einige Fehler zubereinigen suche ich halt noch Antworten auf fragen.

Und einiges verstehe ich nicht gleich da ich der Englischen Sprache nicht so bewandert bin und die Übersetzung von goggle naja. Habe auch schon einige Fehler behoben.

MFG

gg


----------

